
Plant Your Amazon - bkkr
https://briankabiro.github.io/2019/09/11/plant-your-amazon.html
======
baxtr
I guess the main problem for this is the required land space. Another idea
that I have was to grow plants on facades of buildings in cities.

~~~
bkkr
That's a fair point.

Building plants on buildings is definitely a step in the right direction with
the influx of people in cities--cleaner air and maybe even food.

